# Time saving products



## ben huff (Jan 23, 2012)

i got one of the "rollerwasher" things, clear tube on a short hose w two black screw on ends, the 18" version.

well, it doesn't work. used hot water, cold water, warm water, and it was a purdy collossus roller which, basically clean themselves (they soo nice). yeah, so my firm belief is that the tube is too big, seems like tha water can run past the fibers on the outside of them, instead of being forced through them. and from the previous posts it sounds like the rejuvaroller is the same idea but built tighter so i think that's the secret. wonder why the roller washer guys didn't try that. in the commercial the video shows it working great. maybe i need the one from the video  or maybe the 9" version works better.

anyways, i wouldn't have thought about trying rejuva roller but you guys sound happy so i think i will...

thanks!


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

It doesn't save time but I think a plastic basement sink in the basement laundry room is best, replace once a year , so you think you are getting somewhere, a steel spinner is all I need. Wash ten at a time like a project.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

A real "time saving" product?

Pre-cat Lacquer.

Typical new house with paint grade trim, we'll assume a four man crew?

Mask the glass, dap, pre-fill, shoot two coats PX, sand, red cap, spot prime, wet coat, tear off..done. All within the same amount of time that it would take for a typical brushcoat of semi-gloss latex to dry to sandable...and a far tougher finish to boot. The prep guys deal with setting up the "door zone"/prep (passage doors/bi-folds) and also deal with the masking tear off/clean up. 
Next day you can hard burnish tape lines (with standard high tack [i.e. cheap] tape) with no fear of tear off and cut and roll your walls out...done. 

Next? :thumbup:

NB: the views expressed in this post do not fall under the provisions of "environmentally friendly", and _may contain _agents known to cause cancer in the State of California...:whistling

The other "time saving" product in my system?

Me. Cutting top angle and dropping corners on _drywall stilts_.

Want to make money? "Shoot and scoot" my friends...:thumbsup:

"Scoot" is the operative word...

"Oh Canada...we're VOC friendly...":whistling


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Graco 395


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll raise you one on that and say spray gun wand extension, being without one is like a roller arm without a stick.


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

My life was forever changed when I found a spring-loaded nail punch. I have not jacked my fingers with a hammer in so long I almost forgot what it's like. Oh, and they're strong enough to hit a hole through a dime, in the event you need a hole through a dime.

They sell them at Ben moore.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11257


----------

